
The Spite House of 1882 - wallflower
http://www.nyc-architecture.com/GON/GON005.htm
======
SeanLuke
The current narrowest house in the United States is _also_ a spite house. It's
a small house in Old Town, Alexandria, Virginia, a historic suburb of the DC
metro area. It fills the carriageway between two houses and was built to keep
people's wagons out of that carriageway. It predates the NY house by 50 years.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/29/travel/escapes/29away.htm...](https://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/29/travel/escapes/29away.html)

[https://hookedonhouses.net/2008/03/03/the-spite-house-in-
ale...](https://hookedonhouses.net/2008/03/03/the-spite-house-in-alexandria-
virginia/)

In fact, there are four such houses in Old Town, Alexandria, including one
probably built in the 1700s.

[https://www.oldtownhome.com/2018/2/23/Which-of-Old-Town-
Alex...](https://www.oldtownhome.com/2018/2/23/Which-of-Old-Town-Alexandrias-
Spite-Houses-is-Narrowest-Its-a-Game-of-Inches/?forgotpassword=1)

------
RodgerTheGreat
It seems that while New York changes over the years, New Yorkers do not.

------
bryananderson
There is another wonderful spite house in Sarajevo, Bosnia. In the late 1800s,
the Austro-Hungarian authorities cleared land in the center of town for a huge
new city hall, but one man refused to sell. After years, he finally sold for
an exorbitant sum and the brick-by-brick rebuilding of his home across the
River Miljacka. He would sit on the bridge and lazily watch the workmen
carrying his home across the river. Today it’s a traditional Bosnian
restaurant called Inat Kuća (House of Spite).

[https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/sarajevo-spite-
house](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/sarajevo-spite-house)

------
ggm
Rich bastards buy house with potential view blocked by trees in Sydney, poison
trees: Council erects large sign, entirely blocking view of said rich
bastards...

------
mjd
Related article with more pictures, including floor plans:
[https://blog.plover.com/tech/spite-
house.html](https://blog.plover.com/tech/spite-house.html)

------
jihadjihad
A similar discussion occurred here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17371521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17371521)

